# ,  / > Yaesu

## sybereks

: FT-857D +  CT-62 (   )     LDG         3,5


       ? 
      ? 
      CT-39 ?            

        ,

----------


## sybereks

> ?


  ?

----------


## Igor@D66

> ?


+100500!



> 


"" ,    ...
.. ,  , !()  ::::  ::::

----------

Y-RAY

----------


## RJ7M

> , !


     .        :  - ,  - 5,  - UB2FAU

----------


## Igor@D66

> -  - UB2FAU


  .. ...



> ?


! :Razz:

----------

Bratelly

----------


## UN3L

http://r4n.su/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=218
http://radio.liski.su/index.php?topic=298.0
http://kamrc.ru/index.php?topic=670.0
 ,    !

----------


## kumirov

(..   ,       -62  )    39,.        ,         VOX  ,        ,   .

----------


## sybereks

> 2 sybereks "       ?"
>           .    " Operating Manual".      ,     .   .     ,      63 (  ).          AFSK.     : CAT  DATA.   CAT,   COM       .   DATA      ,     AFSK    PC     PC     .   COM        ,       ,    -     :    USB- COM   USB  PC c 8-   CAT   ,          DATA .    .         .



    ,  ,    )))
  ,    ct-62  , BGA        ,             Data  ,         ,       .

*  11 ():*

      : ) 
         ,        : /   500 ,  Asrock G31M-S (     ) ,  Pentium E5300 2,6ghz ( core 2 duo)    http://ark.intel.com/ru/products/353...Hz-800-MHz-FSB , 4 GB DDR2 800 , HDD 160GB + 2TB + 4 TB + DVD-RW ,      LTP    , Windows 7 HB 64bit ,Wi-fi Apple Airport miniPCI-E     PCI-E (300Mbit 2.4 + 5 Ghz ),         

    2  
creative omni surround 5.1 (USB)
creative sound blaster z (sb1500) (PCI-Express) 

                 .

----------


## EW3MM

> 


 .

,      ,       ,     ,      dial-up  -     100  3000 .

----------


## Valek

...    RigExpertStandart  HamRadioDelux(   CW,PSK,JT)...

----------


## merya

> ""   RTTY,        FSK.   RTTY- ,      . FSK    CW.


   .          ?    " : FT-857D +  CT-62".   FT817, FT857, FT897     FSK.        AFSK, ..   . 						         ,    -   30%  , .. 30 .

----------


## Vic_599

E  .     ,             CAT  DATA.    : 1.              "" .     . 2.   :     CAT         .
       ,          6-   DIN-6    3.5       2  1.5 .     RX data  TX data    COM.       1:1   COM      ,       .

----------



----------


## Jose

?

----------


## RN6L

> : 1.              "" .     . 2.   :     CAT         .


     ,    ,     . 
      RDXC      .    ,                         .          .      .     -   .    ,    .    .          .            ,    ,    220  ,   .          .    , , PTT, CW  FSK   ,      .

*  10 ():*





> ...    " : FT-857D +  CT-62".   FT817, FT857, FT897    FSK.


   ...         FSK  :Smile:      ,      ,           ...
    ,   FSK   ...    ,   ,    AFSK   :Smile:

----------


## RA3PS

http://cqham.ru/cons_modem.htm -                   1:1  .. 300  - 300   8  -1 ,    ,       ,       ,  =    ,         ,                 ,        .http://cqham.ru/trx49_42.htm      ,    ,     .         28.

----------


## UN-NS

-

----------

RN3GP, RT9I, UA4HLE

----------


## UN-NS

> ,        2     2    1:1     ?


,  .....

----------


## Vic_599

2 sybereks  "        2     2    1:1     ?"
      ,   .           :  DIN 6   DIN 8.  Mini DIN 6 ( DATA)    (  )        .            .   CAT ( DIN-8)    COM   - RX DATA  TX DATA.    ,       PC  FT-857d     -  COM.          .

*  5 ():*

"         ."    .         SSB   PEP 100 .       40 .          PEP SSB=100 .     1.5 ALC         30 .     ""  .   QSO  PSK 31   ,  .             ALC,      . .

----------

UA4HLE

----------


## sybereks

:
 :
Creative Soundblaster Z - PCI-Ex1 (      x16    ) 
Creative Soundblaster omni 5.1 - usb
Creative Soundblaster 5.1 VX - PCI
  Hi-end  Hifiman 901
audio technica m50x

   Sony sound forge 11



1.    omni ,        
2.    Z  ,    ,      
3.   VX     ,        
4.          3    


1- Z
2- Omni 
3- vx
       (  )
1-z
2-vx
3-omni


1-omni
2-vx
3-Z

             2  (   )
Z    
omni  

  omni ,              PC  MAC

    .
           .
 mail.ru
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3e2ba09...1%80%D1%82.rar

----------


## sybereks

,     )))   max232 cat    






             ,    ,     :(

----------


## 4

> 


    JT65-HF  ?     .

----------


## Serg

> ,    ,     :(


  ,       npn ,   RTS  ,     ,   ,  DTR.
       -857,      , ,   ...

----------


## sybereks

> ,  jt65   ur5eqf_log     OmniRig  .   ,        ?            ,    (  ).       jt65   RigControl             Test   !


  ,      HRD ,   ur5eqf_log       ,      ,       (((     ,  jt65  PTT  Com1   ,    :(      JT65      ,       ?

----------


## Valek

...  HRD(PSK,RTTY,CW)... JT   ....

----------

